# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Vol chatte - urgence nationale

## Vol Nala

🆘 ALERTE NATIONALE 🆘
CHATTE VOLÉE Départ 94 Vincennes
rue Georges Huchon .
Volée durant un déménagement , la caisse de transport était sur le siège avant, 
Contact /  0659597317 ou en mp , discrétion assurée .

Merci de partager au maximum partout partout !!

----------


## aurore27

Photo de la minette pour diffusion, svp ?

----------


## girafe

A priori retrouvée  :Smile:  
http://www.rescue-forum.com/ile-fran...1/#post3354188

----------

